# Photoshop Elements & EPS photos



## seawise (Mar 11, 2006)

I wish to download several EPS pictures into Photoshop elements, is this possible, if so how, and if not can anyone recommend a program that will that is either a trial download or inexpensive.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Several other forums state that Photoshop Elements can open .EPS files.
Right click on the file/ select OPEN WITH/select Photoshop Elements (you can also check the box ALWAYS USE)

When you are done altering the picture then SAVE-AS some more current and useful extension such as JPG


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

The answer is a little complex. According to filext.com:

"There are two distinct types of .EPS files, one of which is a vector based graphics file and can be opened and easily edited for type, color, etc. in Adobe Illustrator or PC vector based programs like Corel Draw. They can be CMYK color, or flat pantone color based. These files could be "placed' or "imported" into Pagemaker (or Word, Quark, etc.), but not opened by it. They can be almost infinitely scaled in size without degrading the output because they are vector based. The other is an .EPS photo file, flattened, set resolution "picture" type file. It can be opened in PhotoShop or other image editing programs, also placed or imported into Pagemaker (or Word, Quark, etc.), but it will be significantly degraded if scaled beyond the set resolution."

If you don't understand the difference between vector and raster based graphics you might want to read up on them. Vector graphics are mathematical representations of an image. You can take a tiny vector graphic and scale it up to billboard size and it is still razor sharp. Raster graphics are made of individual pixels and you start seeing the pixels if you blow something up. Vector graphics are for drawings, logos etc and raster for photos and things requiring complex gradation.

If it is a raster file almost any image editor will open the image and let you modify it. If it is vector you need a program that handles vector images if you want to keep it a vector file.

Adobe doesn't let you cross utilize programs for both vector and raster. They want you to buy both types of program. Adobe further stunted Elements to keep a market for Photoshop.

I picked up a CD-only version of Paint Shop Pro X last year on Ebay. I do most of my editing in Photoshop but wanted the vector/raster integration in PSP. PSP turned out to be a pretty complete program with a lot of stuff missing in Elements. Version X is dirt cheap on Ebay now that version 12 is out. There was a big change between 9 and X, but they haven't added much since except geehaws.

If you just want to work with a couple of vector images you could try this freeware: http://www.freeserifsoftware.com/software/DrawPlus/default.asp If you just need raster capability Paint.NET is probably as complete as Elements and free.


----------

